# New BIG SCARY SHOW: Second anniversary show. Ed Roberts, West Coast haunts, more!



## Badger (Feb 5, 2008)

New BIG SCARY SHOW: Episode 52!

Easter Shmeaster… Give me the vorpal bunny any day…

It’s our birthday and we’ll scare if we want to! Scare if we want to! Oh, yeah. This ain’t Scareyokie…

In this episode’s Roundtable of Terror, Badger, Storm, the Haunt Rocker and the USA talk with haunters from the west coast! It’s time that we start hearing from the other coast about their ideas and new conventions! A lot is being planned! You should make time to get out that way!

Badger and the rest of the BSS crew offer their condolences to the friends and family of veteran haunter Mike Rich of Fright Farm and Rich Farms in Smithfield, PA, on his passing. A good friend and excellent haunter to many who will be sorely missed.

The most recent and up to date information is reported on in Deadline News, Storm rants on in a Haunt Minute about spring cleaning of your haunt and its actors, USA does a complete overhaul of Face Your Fears, and Jerry Vayne continues to be his awesome hauntsrumentalist self with more awesome music. A new Gruesome Giveaway winner is announced and lots of Brithday Greetings round out this very full episode!

We hid the body, but you will become an accomplice just by listening to the Big Scary Show!!!

Episode 52 featured music:
Haunts – Sam Haynes
Bodies in the Bayou – Jerry Vayne
Made in Hell – Gorgeous Frankenstein

www.bigscaryshow.com


----------

